# incubator!



## james066 (Oct 2, 2015)

What do you use?


----------



## jacques92 (Oct 3, 2015)

I converted a small bar fridge into a incubator.
used heat cord , computer fan to circulate the air and a realy good thermostat.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 3, 2015)

If you want I can email you some instructions on converting and fridge into an incubator which was sent to me by John McGrath, It is a good cost effective choice for an incubator especially since you can pick up a small second fridge for as little as $20 (free if your lucky which is possible because the fridge doesn't have to work). Just PM me the email address you want it sent to and I will happily give it to you.

regards
CN

- - - Updated - - -

Actually if you prefer I may be able to post several screenshots here.


----------



## james066 (Oct 4, 2015)

Cheers for the replies guys, but I was hoping to hear from people that have purchased brand incubators. Being my first clutch I'm a little reluctant to go the old fridge conversion just yet. But seeing as how steep some of the prices seem to be of the ones I've found online, I think I will end up having to.


----------

